
StoreKit is broken - jeiting
https://medium.com/revenuecat-blog/storekit-is-broken-cecd2b823ff0
======
twobyfour
Yeah, and that's before you even start dealing with subscriptions. Or the
sandbox, don't get me started on the sandbox. And the dozen indistinguishable
error states that return "couldn't connect to iTunes" as the error message
when what actually went wrong was that the user's card was declined or
parental restrictions were on or even that the user canceled out of the
Storekit confirmation dialog.

